# ultimate shuttle/weekend warrior vehicle



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im needing a vehicle and have been saving, just got a raise and have been pre approved for some cash.

im thinking van with rack, and a built in fridge? what are some good brands for a van? serious here. 

im wanting to turn it into the weekend warrior van on steroids, quenn matress, barbque grill, built in fridge would be killer so i don't have to worry about the cooler. and some extras


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Doesnt get better then a Sportsmobile!

Sportsmobile Custom Camper Vans - 4WD (4 Wheel Drive, 4x4)


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

that beats any shuttle vehicle ive ever seen hands down. probably out of the price range but buying a cheaper one and having my hombres help with some car work is a possibility.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

Earth Roamer...also very burly and expensive:
EarthRoamer Xpedition Vehicles Overview


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Those are some pretty cool vehicles. Maybe that is what I need, just live out of a van?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Mike,
you might laugh at this suggestion, or you may really get into it. 

Check out 1980's VW westfalias. They are not fast, but have room to sleep 4 people comfortably. They also have a sink, stove and Frig built in. 15 gal water tank, 20lb propane tank and the fridge runs off propane or electric if you can "plug in".

I have a 1984 that had over 285,000 miles (spedo broke a couple years ago)

VW made a disel van in the "Box" style for a few years, I think 80 to 83, possibly later. They also had a carburated model from 1980 to 1983. Fuel injection was standard in 1983.5 (do not buy an 83.5). Make sure you get an 84 or newer if you go with a gas fuel injected engine.

As stated, they are not fast over the passes, but get you there in style. Plenty of room for a nice stereo setup. they have a nice hidden compartment under the drivers seat for stowing a secondary battery for camp use (pair this with a solar panel for the roof).

Lots of fun. If you want more info, PM me and I will point you in the right direction


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the westfallia is the van ive been looking for the most. hard for me to find one around casper that's #1 for sale #2 good condition.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The earth roamer is just about the mot amazing thing I have ever seen on 4 wheels. It has a California king mattress over the cab of the truck, plus another convertible bed for 2. Granite counter tops, microwave, fridge, sink, stove, shower, toilet, coffee maker. All for just $200,000 to $230,000. Anybody want to trade one for these for my house?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I was looking at vans like this for a while but my big concern is clearance (thinking OBJ, Gunny Gorge, MX shuttles). So then I looked at some big full cab/full bed trucks with a topper and rigging a bed in the back. But the mileage sucks. Now I'm thinking I might just go get an Outback (they last forever; I've driven my Suby into the ground, as you can attest to; it'll easily break 200G-250G), give it a lift (yeah, I know ), and keep a cooler with me all the time and sleep in the back.

COUNT


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

*school bus*

two words school bus
Midwest Transit Equipment - Used Buses - Used Bus Sales - www.Used-Bus.com



got this for $1000, and you can spend the rest on outfitting. Huge clearence and we took it through some horrible roads. Gas mileage isn't great but you can convert to biodesil.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

that picture didn't come out very good, but you get the idea.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

*shuttle van*

Mike, as you mentioned, you can build your own sportsmobile, although it wont be as posh as a true one. One thing I did was peruse the government auctions online for 4wd vans, or find a fleet vehicle dealership as they often times have accounts with delivery companies like FedEX. These vans usually have High miles, but are maintained regularly and typically only need basic maintenance. you can usually pick up a late model van from them for $3-7,000. Then you can cut in your own windows, insulate and build accouterments as needed. With Halliburton in Casper you could probably find one from them no problem, as I see their 4wd vans up in Cody all the time. Hope that helps.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

COLDFEAR said:


> Doesnt get better then a Sportsmobile!
> 
> Sportsmobile Custom Camper Vans - 4WD (4 Wheel Drive, 4x4)


A buddy of mine bought a Sportsmobile a coupla years ago and it's been a nonstop money pit. Or, as Ross Perot would say, "Hear that giant sucking sound? That's the Sportsmobile vacuuming out your retirement fund." 

Like an top of the line hooker, they're beautiful and well-equipped... and really expensive to buy and maintain.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd second what brendo said, VW all the way! A
lthough we have a camper, it is a '97 with a VR6 in it, and its not (too) slow over the passes. Drove 'er up to summit last week and she was still doing 60-65 at the top of the tunnel west-bound. I know that the older vanagons are way more affordable than the eurovans, especially the '97 newer with the 6 cylinder, and as long as you can enjoy the ride, you can't go wrong with the accomidations. 
I know that they even made some of the vanagons in the VW Syncro (all-wheel drive) that look to have some pretty good clearance, although not as much as that rubicon!


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

^^^winner!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

*westy all the way*

my wife and i are in the market for a westy right now. here's how we're searching: i went to crazedlist.org and told it to set my feed reader to search all craigslist sites in the rockies, the northwest, and in cali for the word "westfalia." i get probably 50 hits a day, some good, some not so good, for either westies or westy-related items like parts. you might have to fly to cali to pick it up and drive back, or you could pay to have it shipped here. either way, they're out there. but be warned - good condition westy vans don't go cheap. and if you want a syncro (4wd version of a vanagon), those are even more highly sought after. good condition westy syncros go well in excess of $20k.

from what i've been told, be prepared to replace the engine at some point if it hasn't already been done. subaru svx conversion or jetta tdi seem to be the most popular options. those aren't cheap either.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Scrath the westy more like astrovan for me the way my budget is. i still need to afford gas money to drive the thing.


----------



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

You could just buy a Quigley 4wd generic cargo van and customize it as needed. 

Quigley Motor Company, Inc.
Quigley Motor Company, Inc.

Would be a lot more clearance and room than a Subaru and 1/2 the cost of a Sports mobile. When you want to use it for winter camping and are looking into insulation and furnaces, toilet, etc Sportsmobiles (especially used) start making more sense economically. Also because they count as a 2nd home, you can write the taxes off an RV, but they are still hard to justify. You get stay at a lot of nice hotels for 30k.

One other option, the VW Syncro's can be modified to be quite versatile little machines as well.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

You could also get a extra/quad cab pickup and get a camper shell.









index

You would have to take the kayaks on/off at night, but otherwise this is fairly sweet. Apparently they go for about $4k.

For a more cash (7-12K) you can get these:

Four Wheel Campers Product Listing


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

COUNT said:


> I was looking at vans like this for a while but my big concern is clearance (thinking OBJ, Gunny Gorge, MX shuttles). So then I looked at some big full cab/full bed trucks with a topper and rigging a bed in the back. But the mileage sucks. Now I'm thinking I might just go get an Outback (they last forever; I've driven my Suby into the ground, as you can attest to; it'll easily break 200G-250G), give it a lift (yeah, I know ), and keep a cooler with me all the time and sleep in the back.
> 
> COUNT


Outbacks ROCK. I have an '05, which is the year they raised the clearance a bit and added a turbo option for the 4-banger. Turbo sucks gas a little more, but sure is fun to drive. Paddle and sport shifters for more control on the winding roads. Sleep in the back unless you're tall. Roof racks easy to reach. Smooth. Quiet. Only trouble I've had was a rear wheel bearing - prolly from crossing the Slate at OBJ & Daisy, plus low-water crossings in and out of my nearby creek run here in the Dust Bowl.

Call me crazy but the Dodge Grand Caravan does not suck, either. We had one with a 3.8L motor, so he'd get up and over the hills no sweat. (Lost the tranny at about 180K or we'd still be driving it). Take out the back bench and one of the middle captain seats, and you've got a nice comfy road-trip machine with lots of room for gear, and room for somebody to lay flat and sleep. Downside is low clearance and lack of sex appeal.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd look hard at the GM all wheel drive vans (Astro, Express, and others, I think). The quiggly or sportsmobile stuff is great, but really pricey. Pickup trucks suck to camp out of, cause the cab is not connected, and they typically aren't tall enough even to sit up on a chair. I miss my old econoline, but it was not 4x4. Watch out for rack capacity with anything that pops up, or like raftus said, you have to unload the boats to raise it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

One word-Tundra- and this is before the raft and seven boaters got in.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

That dude is ruining that pic with his weakness.

I've always wanted a Vanagon or Eurovan. Sadly, I don't think they're made anymore. I heard they weren't super reliable either.

I drove a conversion van in highschool. Oh yeah...big pimpin. The best thing about a van is you can put the infamous bumper sticker on it. Kewl.

Whatever rig you drive, it would be sweet to put a mount on the back like a bike rack burly enough to haul a small, street legal endura bike for shuttles. Stash that bastard in the weeds at the takeout, drive the rig to the put in, rinse and repeat.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Added advice, stay away from anything with a tent top unless its for head room or your in a moderate climate (Wyoming - definately out). Those things are elevated and exposed to the weather, better off in a tent on the ground.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

"That dude is ruining that pic with his weakness."

Great shot of the count picking his nose!

7 boaters, with no rack? I bet that was a fun shuttle. Did Sean's raft go on your laps?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Depending on how tall you are (really high roof access) an Isuzu Trooper may be easier to find in WY(?), they're reliable and a 4 cylinder will get about 19 mpg. You can fit 4 passengers plus the driver and more if they don't mind sitting on the floor in the back.

I've seen some boaters build a floor at the rear tire height to make a sleeping platform and a storage box,.

They are pretty cheap used and my mom's 88 is still running, rough, but it's running.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> "That dude is ruining that pic with his weakness."
> 
> Great shot of the count picking his nose!
> 
> 7 boaters, with no rack? I bet that was a fun shuttle. Did Sean's raft go on your laps?



Yeah, I am white, deal with it. You should check out JMack's sweater vest - I think he trims it for that perfect vertical line on the sides. Ucdkayaker is on left side, ww lush is on the right. They should have been topless too, the salt was over 2500, it's a rule, look it up.

The raft got rolled and placed on top of the red kayak, you can see it behind me in this photo. Then strappage occurred. 

We did get a bit scared when a cop was following us in Globe, but apparently he though our straps were good enough and he just drove on by.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a 2004 awd chevy astro cargo van. its a great van but has terible ground clearance. I took it camping the first day igot it and put a crack in the oil pan on the way home. The road wasn't that serious but the oil pan is total exposed. went into deep puddle and blamo! however it does kick ass in the snow plenty of room for camping/tools gets 17-18mpg. oh yeah and if you get a flat you got buy four tires because of the fulltime four wheel drive. my buddy has a dodge sprinter cargo van and it is huge. think its made buy mercedes its 3/4 ton with a cummins disel and it has traction control. he paid around 40g i think. says he's gone run it on french fry oil some day?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sprinters are sweet, but no stock 4x4. figure 10K + to convert via sportsmobile.

The diesel is Mercedes, not cummins.

Jason has one, set up great for camping in. I love that you can stand up in there. So much nicer than a truck to live out of.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*late 80's chevy*

I would go with the 80's chevy van, you should get 2wd and lock it or convert to 4x4. stout, mad room, and it has a rain lip roof to put a rack on. 
I am working on mine now and I have about 4k into the whole thing. It will be envyed by all, just have to finish it befor the run off or it can sit another season.
good luck


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Talk about your non-green vehicles. I guess you guys have tons o money but most of these things mentioned get shit for gas mileage and they are talking about $4 per gallon this summer. Realistically I am thinking a civic, matrix, mazda wagon with a tent may be closer to my budget and quite a bit greener but I guess the thread did say ultimate but utimate in my mind is getting there without taking out a 2nd on your shrinking home value.

Oil soars past $107, gas prices nearing record - Mar. 10, 2008


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Consider this*

I've looked at the earth roamers and sports mobile site and was not overly impressed. I have a GMC Safari Van and it's my second one. It's all wheel drive gets anywhere from 16-19 MPG. I've had it on roads and conditions similar to the ones shown in the earth roamer gallery. I'm not very tall and can sleep sideways in and have enough room for two people to go on an extended road trip and be pretty comfortable. I've had up to 8 old school boats with self contained gear and 8 people come out the shuttle on Upper Mill creek in Ca. I've also had it into the Clavey midway point. It does not have the full on 4x4 clearance but it will get you to about 90 % of the put ins in the USA. 
Before I bought my first one I gave it a lot of thought and looked at what was out there. My advise is to look at where you going to be spending most of you time in it. If it's driving all over the western US to get to spots to go boating and you're not going to be doing roads that need major clearance it maybe a good choice.
Good luck


peak said:


> Earth Roamer...also very burly and expensive:
> EarthRoamer Xpedition Vehicles Overview


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Suby Forester*

The forester is a sweet rig you might want to consider--AWD, lots of ground clearance, decent gas mileage, pretty cheap to buy, good roof racks, and roomy inside--it'll tackle some pretty rough roads--plus they've got good rebates on '08s going on right now


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2007)

*Ultimate*

I picked up a 2003 4 door short bed Dodge 2500 Cummins about a year ago and have been the damn shuttle driver ever since. I do love it though and it tolerates Biodiesel very well. It doesn't matter wether you have 7 kayaks or Seven rafts it'll hual it. MPG 14 city 19 - 24 highway, 17mpg hauling 2 loaded rafts (1 trailer) and 5 people 2500 miles.


----------

